# WHAT THE HECK IS IT



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

FOUND THIS WHILE DOING  A SHALLOW DIG AT A HOUSE BUILT IN 1849 WHAT THE HECK IS IT


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

WHERE IT APPEARS TO BE BROKEN OFF


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2012)

It's full of stars......


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

LAST


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

ITS FULL OF WHAT??????
  LOL


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 15, 2012)

Well if the digging show goons saw it...It would be a megalodon tooth surely!.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 15, 2012)

Whetstone?


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2012)

Pistol grip for Fred Flinstone's 45??


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like a whetstone to me. I dug something very similar to your find, I always assumed it was a whetstone...


----------



## logueb (Jul 17, 2012)

Found something similar a while back.  In Switzerland they called them wetzsteins .  They were used to sharpen  things like scycles.  Here's one being used.


----------



## madman (Jul 21, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE INFO , MAKES SENSE SINCE IFOUND IT ON A FARM


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 21, 2012)

I never saw a wetstone with groves in it , your pc. is pretty small and appears to be broken off, could be some sort of homemade handle , maybe a well bucket crank handle. im searching.


----------



## hunting262 (Jul 23, 2012)

indian artifact maybe keep it in a good and safe place


----------



## madman (Jul 23, 2012)

again thanks for the replys !


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 24, 2012)

It seems to demonstrate the wear patterns typical to the sharpening stones already referred to, but those grooves are quite strange. It's a stretch but the grooves could have been used for sharpening pins/needles, awls, or other sharp pointy things.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 25, 2012)

fishing hook sharpening stones have groves.


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2012)

interesting  thanks for all the replys and info


----------

